# Help, What to do??



## Flexia (Aug 11, 2004)

Well the Wife's allroad is got air problems in the front. I know one was just replaced before we bought it. Now should I just convert to Coilovers? Or just buy one Arnot air bag and put it in? Also just did the timing belt and it seems to be eating coolant. I didn't have the car long before the timing belt was done so I don't know if it was like that before. Anyway we both really love the car but it its going to cost way more in the long run with the coolant problem maybe I should just fix the one air bag and sell the thing and get a newer one.... HMMM








If anyone has experience with the Arnot air bags how long did it take to install one?


_Modified by Flexia at 7:45 AM 3-12-2009_


----------



## florinbejerea (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Help, What to do?? (Flexia)*

it takes about 2 hours. or less depending on how rusted/stuck some bolts are







you can go to audiworld forum and they should have more info at tech articles...or try a search


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Help, What to do?? (florinbejerea)*

The adjustable suspension is one of the cars features which drove me to this car. That said, I would put in the Arnott air spring. Replacing just one of them alone is not a problem. The only thing that may be an issue would be the pinch bolt, they can be pretty nasty to get out.


----------

